# Learning the ropes



## chili pepper (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi fellow fish nuts. I have been living next to Lake Erie for the last 45 years and we have great fishing for lots of species. I usually fish for what is biting the best as the year progresses. Many perch and walleye get eaten and the rest live to fight again. Like the smallmouths and steelhead.

I am also a snow bird and tho i leave the boat at home, i bring some tackle with me to Destin where we stay. But I don't know what i am doing or where to go. I know the winter months can be tough anywhere but if i don't take a charter, i don't catch anything.

So if i could tag along with some of you guys, i would be very greatful. i am up for anything. In Erie we troll, bottom fish and cast.

Then when you come to Erie i can show you what we do.

Heading south after the holidays.

Merry Christmas


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Surf fishing can be great in the winter and it's cheap and relatively straight forward. Browse the surf fishing Q&A as well as the surf fishing reports sections of PFF for a few days. Then if/when you have more specific questions ask away!

ETA: sorry didn't see this was in the looking for ride section, however, surf fishing will cure that itch till you get on a boat!


----------



## chili pepper (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks dude. I didn't know where to post it but shore fishing is fine with me. I will be in Malamar Beach. Anything bite near there? I was looking at the rivers that come into the bay. On a map that is.


----------



## chili pepper (Dec 11, 2013)

Brain fart. I mean Miramar Beach.


----------

